# Frage zum Navman Tracker 5505



## Dorsch_Freak (16. April 2010)

Moin moin,

habe zum im Titel genannten Plotter mal eine Frgae. Wie genau ist er und arbeitet er auch bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten präzise??? Bei Google lässt sich nichts finden

Gruß Marcel


----------



## BliWo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zum Navman Tracker 5505*

Hi Marcel,

hatte einen Tracker 5500 im Einsatz, Gerät war durchaus empfehlenswert, besonders die einfache, selbsterklärende Menüführung. Auch bei niedrigen Geschwindungkeiten (Trolling) arbeitet das Gerät sehr genau.

Gerät ist jetzt allerdings defekt, Karten werden nicht mehr gelesen. Div. Reparaturversuche über Fachhänder waren nicht erolgreich. Dies ist sicherlich nicht gerade positiv #d

Habe mich jetzt für einen Northstar Explorer 557 (Nachfolger der Tracker-Serie, nahezu baugleich) entschieden. Gestern das erste malprobiert, bin sehr zufrieden #6 Zumal das Gerät derzeit sehr günstig, ich glaube um 370 Euronen zu bekommen ist.

Gruß Martin


----------



## astacus (22. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zum Navman Tracker 5505*

Moinsen,

ich kann mich Bliwo nur anschliessen. Einfache Bedienung, gutes Bild. Die Genauigkeit der Position hängt auch davon ab ob in deinem Gebiet DGPS verfügbar ist. 

Grüße
Astacus


----------

